# For anyone not at StP fest: Maine Primitve Skills Gathering 10/2-10/4



## hassysmacker (Aug 21, 2009)

*Maine Primitve Skills Gathering 10/2-10/4*

Maine Primitive Gathering

October 2-4, 2009 Wells, Maine

Cheap

I'm gonna be there!


----------

